# دراسة جدوى مشروع صناعي او محطة مياه



## kadhim ali (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكمورحمة الله*
* ندرج لكم ادناه مثال على كيفية دراسة جدوى مشروع تجاري ارجو من الله ان اكون موفق في تقديم شي بسيط لمن يريد دراسة مشروع وممكن ان يطبق على باقي المشاريع الصناعية الاخرى *

*الكلف الاستثمارية*

*ت*
*الفقرة *
*الكلفة ($ )*
*1*
*قيمة إنشاء محطة معالجة مياه *
*$*

*المجموع *
*$*​ 
المؤشرات الإنتاجية (المبلغ/ألف دولار)

الطاقة الإنتاجية ( س) م3 /سنة

الكلفة التشغيلية

ت​ الفقرة
الكلفة ( $)
1
مصاريف صناعية
$
2
مواد كيماوية
$
3
رواتب
$
4
مواد احتياطية 
$
4
اندثار 
$
5
مصروفات أدارية وتسويقية 
$
المجمـــــــوع
​ 
ملاحظة : المصاريف الصناعية تشتمل ( ماء خام ، كهرباء ،وقود ،زيوت ، شحوم ، مواد اولية )

كلفة الطن الواحد = ---- $ مجموع الكلف التشغيلية /الطاقة الانتاجية
سعر البيــــــع =------ $ حسب القيمة السوقية او حركة السوق 
الإيرادات = ----------$ الطاقة الانتاجية/سعر البيع
الكلفـــــــــــة = ------$ مجموع الكلف التشغيلية
الربــــــــــح = ------ $ الايرادات- الكلفة

العائد على رأس المال :-

 الربح
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ Χ = 100 x 
 الكلفة الاستثمارية

 الكلف الثابتة 
نقطة التعادل = ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ Χ 100 % = نقطة التعادل لا تتعدى 50%
 قيمة المنتوج ــ الكلفة المتغيرة 

الكلف الثابتة=رواتب ومصروفات ادارية وتسوقية 
الكلف المتغيرة= الكلف التشغيلية – الكلف الثابتة 

  الكلفة الاستثمارية 
فترة استرداد رأس المال = ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ = خمس سنوات اوعدد من السنيين
 الربح + الأندثارات 

 التدفقات النقدية 
صافي القيمة الحالية = ـــــــــــــــــــــــ = اعلى من 75%
 كلفة الاستثمار 
لاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء 
كاظم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخ كاظم على هذه الدراسة المفيدة وننتظر الجديد من مواضيعك المميزة .......


----------



## kadhim ali (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا سيدي الكريم اذا وفقني الله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

i 
_________________ = P.O.T
B(1-a)+A



p.o.t فترة استرداد المال الضرائب b الربح b=v-c v:الايرادات c: التكاليف
i راس المال المستثمر القابل للاهتلاك a الاهتلاك السنوي او كما سميتها الاندثار

التكاليف الثابتة : هي مصاريف سنوية يتم حسابها استنادا لاستثمارات الوحدةوهي تشمل (الاهتلاك_صيانة_ضرائب وتأمينات_مصاريف عامة وادارية)
التكاليف المتغيرة: هي 
1_كلفة المادة الانشائية
2-المذيبات والوسائط او المواد المستخدمة المساعدة
3-الخدمات


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مذكور (29 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب انا عوز افتح مصنع تلج 

اد اياه بيكلفني

ويالتي تطبقو علي المثال بالقانون


وشكرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## المهندسة السعدي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

